# Rehome: Michigan - RIP LITTLE SADIE GIRL



## Evey (Aug 18, 2007)

So, you may have read my post where I sort of rescued a 1 1/2 year old Rex (I believe) female from a girl who was going to free her into the woods. I've been fostering her for 2 weeks; I orginially thought I would keep her since I already had a bun, but now that I'm moving into a new apartment, I don't think I can keep both of them. To be honest, she isn't a lovey dovey type of bunny like the baby I have, lol. I let her out of her cage and let her do her own thing, but she definitely has never tried to bite or anything like that; she just doesn't ALWAYS want to hang around me. Oh yeah, she is spayed too! Here is a picture of her...this rehome isn't urgent, but I would like her to go to a great home where she can bond with an amazing person and have a good life :]


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2007)

I so wish I had room Everyone is so full right now, even the shelter where I volunteer isnt taking any in. 

Was she like this when your friend had her? Unfortunately, most bunnies arent the cuddly type, theyre the "let me do my own thing" type 

Is she being aggressive? I wonder if shes smelling another unspayed female and its making her territorial? Also, is it possible she's not spayed? Not all shelters spay their bunnies when they adopt them out. 

Most bunnies are very sweet and cuddly when they are babies but then they go through these hormonal teenage years (from about 5 months to a few years old) where they can be very destructive and tempermental.

I'll definitely ask around but its such a difficult time of year to rehome a bunny.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh my god she's so cute, butI have my hands full right now with my 2 and trying to move myself. Hope you can find someone, I'll ask around, too.


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

Kathy,

another possible idea I was sort of tossing around was a sort of bunny trade. I'd have to speak with my friends who run the rescue, but it might be possible for them to take her if you adopted a male to bond with Evey. Then they could help you find somebun who would be a cuddler, gentle and sweet. 

Would that be something you'd be interested in?


----------



## Evey (Aug 20, 2007)

*I'd definitely be interested in a trade,Haley! Thanks for much for helping me out, I really appreciate it :]
*


----------



## Evey (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks! :]


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 7, 2007)

Was this ever resolved with a good ending :dunno?


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2007)

well, we found out her little "girl" Evey is actually a boy. lol :biggrin2:

So shes waiting until hes old enough to neuter and heal, then going to either see how he does with Sadie or see about swapping her for a Midwest bunny who will bond with Evey. 

Midwest will do an even exchange as long as the bun is spayed (which she is).So unless someone wonderful wants to take Sadie (which would save her from living in the shelter) she will be fine.


----------



## Evey (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know...Sadie is really growing on me...even if she doesn't get along very well with (Mr.)Evey, Iwant to keep her! They're fine if let out at seperate times, etc. So maybe this thread could be deleted? 

Today, she actually binkied as she was running toward me...she has honestly bonded with me now, and I really don't think I could give her awayanymore :]

p.s. I went to PSP in Fenton today, and they had a new baby bun shipment, and I had to force myself to walk out of the store because I swear I have bunny fever...I know I would have walked out with another one! I do have another empty cage, so who knows, I might still adopt another one, haha!


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2007)

*Evey wrote: *

I know I would have walked out with another one! I do have another empty cage, so who knows, I might still adopt another one, haha!



We all know how you feel! :biggrin2:I'm beyond thrilled if you've decided to keep Sadie. Shes a beautiful bunny and theres a lot of mini rex girls at the shelter already. She'll have an amazing home with you. 

I'll go ahead and mark this thread "resolved". If you need any help bonding them after Evey (does he have a new name?) is neutered, let me know. Im always happy to help. 

And if you do ever want a third (what I call the "living room bunny") let me know and I can help you find a lover bun from the shelter


----------



## Evey (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks so much, Haley! 

I've tried to call Mr. Evey different names, but they all sound strange now so I guess his official name is Dudley Evey, but everyone calls him Mr. Evey, LOL. I tried so hard to get Dudley to stick, but my family hates that name for him!


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2007)

haha, what about something that sounds like Evey- Stevie?? :biggrin2:

Dont feel bad if you cant change it- we havelots of confused bunnies here- boys with girl names and visa versa. It happens a lot with bunnies.


----------



## Evey (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, so Sadie is back on the market if anyone wants a spayed mini rex female!

She really isn't working out with my family or my other bunny :/


----------



## swanlake (Oct 26, 2007)

oh iam sorry!

hmm, i can TRY to work on my parents. showed dad and was like NO. must start cleaning room tomorrow!!

30 days of clean and i can get another bun...


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 27, 2007)

Must keep room clean :biggrin2:!


----------



## Evey (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw, thanks for trying! I'm going to post some better pictures of her later :]


----------



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, so I finally took some pictures of Ms. Sadie today!

Under my bed...






Up-close and personal






Sadie with my mice, Pincess and Peach, and my kitty named Tasha






Sadie really likes cats and mice for some reason, but doesn't really like other bunnies...






That's all for now!

-Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

She's so pretty! I wish I had room for her.


----------



## Evey (Nov 12, 2007)

Here are some more pics of Sadie!!






She loves her new tunnel toy!











Enjoy!

-Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

You have no idea how much I wish I had room for her. She looks so adorable - like my Bo - only white and spotted and a girl.


----------



## Evey (Nov 12, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You have no idea how much I wish I had room for her. She looks so adorable - like my Bo - only white and spotted and a girl.


aww, they would be so cute together!


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You have no idea how much I wish I had room for her. She looks so adorable - like my Bo - only white and spotted and a girl.


Aww wouldnt Bo love a girlfriend?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah and I would love her but hubby is already pitching a fit LOL!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Bo, be like me when it came to Winston & Vega,I showedChris (my hubby)their pictures and he he'd and hawed some nonsense that I didn't listen to. The next day I told Haley I wanted the two of them. He asked me a couple of days later what we was happening with them. Well I said "We are getting them" We now have two wonderful Beautiful Bunnies and he's so in Love:hearts: with both of them.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, if I had a barn or something it wouldn't be a problem. I've just used all my sneakiness up when I said Tony wasa raffle prize the kids won ... :whistling


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Lolz.

With Muffy and Labrador, I just snuck them home. They were out in the yard one day when my dad came home early and asked "Why are there two bunnies in our yard"? I said, "Dad we've ALWAYS had those bunnies, don't you remember?"


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to say that Sadie passed away last night...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news. She was such a Lovely bunny

Binky Free at the Bridge Sadie.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

I wanted her so much but couldn't take her. She was so pretty.


----------

